# what boat ramp are open on lake conroe?



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

what boat ramp are open on lake conroe?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Stringer007 said:


> what boat ramp are open on lake conroe?


 Stowaway, Lakeview, 830 PBR, are open for sure. Scotts Ridge is closed. I've heard different reports, on whether April Plaza is still open. Other launches may be open, but these are the ones I've heard info on...


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

April plaza is open. Was there a few days ago. Ramp was open and the fajitas were sizzling!!


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

Where is April plaza


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Dwayaneinfi - don't go there! I have had 2 tackle boxes stolen from the boat at the dock and on the trailer.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Cagle was open yesterday.........


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

whackmaster said:


> Cagle was open yesterday.........


How was Cagle? Lady at forest office told me it may be open only through this weekend.


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

called Stowaway, they still open... going out today morning...


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Dwayneinfo said:


> How was Cagle? Lady at forest office told me it may be open only through this weekend.


Cagle looked good. I didn't have a problem at all, put I have a Bass Tracker and it is lite.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Boats were launching on labor day when I stopped by inland marina and April Plaza. In the future , you may want to call the marinas before going there if the level continues to drop.


----------

